# Gun ban and tax stamp



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Anybody else hearing that Biden's plan is to ban "assault" weapons, place all firearms under NFA status requiring registration and a tax stamp ($200) for each gun and EVERY magazine over 10 rounds? Where is your Lexington Green?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

..........


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> Anybody else hearing that Biden's plan is to ban "assault" weapons, place all firearms under NFA status requiring registration and a tax stamp ($200) for each gun and EVERY magazine over 10 rounds? Where is your Lexington Green?


That is exactly what is in the Joe Biden Gun Safety Plan as outlined on his website.
Most Biden voters probably didn't bother to read ANY of his proposals. They voted either (a) because he had a "D" next to his name, or (b) he wasn't Trump.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> Anybody else hearing that Biden's plan is to ban "assault" weapons, place all firearms under NFA status requiring registration and a tax stamp ($200) for each gun and EVERY magazine over 10 rounds? Where is your Lexington Green?


Lexington is 50 miles from me, it is overrun with libtards today.

i have paid for many $200.00 tax stamps, not paying for anymore.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

According to this, I guess we will all soon be felons.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

i hope you are not surprised. this is not a new plan. Harris had brought it up before. And it was floated by DNC in the past. Get ready it will come as as EX order.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> That is exactly what is in the Joe Biden Gun Safety Plan as outlined on his website.
> Most Biden voters probably didn't bother to read ANY of his proposals. They voted either (a) because he had a "D" next to his name, or (b) he wasn't Trump.


RPD, you hit the proverbial nail on the head.

Elections have consequence.


----------



## TenMileHunter (May 20, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> i hope you are not surprised. this is not a new plan. Harris had brought it up before. And it was floated by DNC in the past. Get ready it will come as as EX order.


An unconstitutional EO. I will not comply.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I’m sure there will be a portion of the gun owning population that will comply but the vast vast majority won’t. 

Then what will they do.... confiscation will lead to nothing good but a lot of dead people. 

This will not end well...


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

No, I am not surprised by this. I guess I'm sort of surprised to finally hear they are going to try and do it. This will end badly. I see lots of dead citizens and cops.



Smitty901 said:


> i hope you are not surprised. this is not a new plan. Harris had brought it up before. And it was floated by DNC in the past. Get ready it will come as as EX order.


----------



## TenMileHunter (May 20, 2017)

keith9365 said:


> No, I am not surprised by this. I guess I'm sort of surprised to finally hear they are going to try and do it. This will end badly. I see lots of dead citizens and cops.


I'm thinking a lot of police will not comply so they will go the federal marshall route which won't end well due to so much resistance. Last resort will probably be the blue hats.
Game on.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Not complying. Not conceding.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Not complying. Not conceding.


The tree is very thirsty.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

KUSA said:


> The tree is very thirsty.


 Democrats have proven in the past and present. They have no problem killing those that take a view different than theirs. there is no room for more than one agenda.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Unless they steal both senate seats in GA I really don't see major gun control legislation getting passed. If it was possible to require registration for semi auto rifles and standard to high capacity magazines via executive order I think Obama would have done it. What I do think may get through would be the enhanced background checks and or red flag laws.


***EDIT*** That all being said this isn't the time to become complaisant because they would like nothing better than to pass the Feinstein bill with no sunset provision and no grandfathering of existing weapons. We need to continue supporting organizations like GOA and NRA to keep up the political and legal pressure.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Ain't going to happen. They can try but I bet not one person complies.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

This keeps getting taken down, but great visual


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This mumbo-jumbo is on Biden web site and he and some of his team has been spouting this crap for a few years. If we lose the senate they will try to make it law and if not, he will EO it. Either way it will be challenged in court. It's unconstitutional on several levels but we all know that don't mean much to the left. Look for a full court press on this issue soon as he and his Ho get in office. 

Get ready for the fight, They are going to push hard for their agenda.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The reason they are call it a tax is the Roberts rule. As long as they make it a Tax they can do anything they want and that is final. That is how Roberts got around the Obama care being unconstitutional. He just changed a word and called it a tax.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Smitty901 said:


> i hope you are not surprised. this is not a new plan. Harris had brought it up before. And it was floated by DNC in the past. Get ready it will come as as EX order.


Over-the-Hillary said long ago that her plan was to go after ammunition and components. Sky high taxes an anything and everything gun related.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> This mumbo-jumbo is on Biden web site and he and some of his team has been spouting this crap for a few years. If we lose the senate they will try to make it law and if not, he will EO it. Either way it will be challenged in court. It's unconstitutional on several levels but we all know that don't mean much to the left. Look for a full court press on this issue soon as he and his Ho get in office.
> 
> Get ready for the fight, They are going to push hard for their agenda.


But, is it enforceable? What Sheriff is going to enforce it.
I feel they will dig up records of sales, warrantys anything that tags you to a weapon or magazine.
They will send a letter stating what you need to do in a specific amount of time, or else.
And, Ammo will get another government tax on it..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Biden Plan also calls for an end to all internet sales of guns, ammo, and gun parts.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

If Biden does EO/EAs on these actions, Who is going to take him to court? NRA, 2A group, etc etc? Who. Someone has to have lawsuits ready to go to put an injunction immediately and run it up to the SCOTUS, before he stacks the court.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> Anybody else hearing that Biden's plan is to ban "assault" weapons, place all firearms under NFA status requiring registration and a tax stamp ($200) for each gun and EVERY magazine over 10 rounds? Where is your Lexington Green?


He's said that all along. My guess is that compliance will be very low.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Forget Supreme Court as protection of your rights. Simple all Biden Harris has to do is call it a Tax and it is over. Never forget the Roberts rule


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Taxing rights is a very bad thing.


----------



## TexDanm (Aug 3, 2020)

Piratesailor said:


> I'm sure there will be a portion of the gun owning population that will comply but the vast vast majority won't.
> 
> Then what will they do.... confiscation will lead to nothing good but a lot of dead people.
> 
> This will not end well...


I will be one of those. It will be hard to explain why several dead cops and one dead 70-year-old man who had no criminal record of any felony sort made America a safer place to be. If enough of us are willing to die for our freedom the cops are going to get tired of dying for cowardly liberal thugs and eventually maybe the conservatives will grow some nuts and decide to fight for their freedom in mass. The problem that the liberals will have is that they are NOT going to fight to impose their laws on us and will expect the mostly conservative cops that they hate to fight and DIE for them. That isn't going to last for long and then they will have to basically hire real thugs to enforce their laws. BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## Ridin with biden (Nov 25, 2020)

I didn't read any of this thread but wanted to say I totes agree with a 100% ban on all guns! People don't own their own fire trucks, they depend on the fire department! They should also do the same with the police department, let them do their jobs and protect us from danger, just like the firemen do!


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

This could be a serious issue, along with several other things. They cheated to win the presidential election so of course they're going to do the same thing in these upcoming senate races. Some of them are already talking about what they're doing to get more voters. If they have the house, senate, and the presidency they can pass whatever the hell they want. We all know they plan to pack the supreme court with liberals. So I'm sure they'll take care of that before they pass any laws that are unconstitutional to be sure they get through. People can only be pushed so far before they push back. We have the numbers. The liberals think the government is going to do the fighting for them. I think they would be in for a surprise.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

RWB, can you pipe down? Men were talking...

Probably never touched a gun...


----------



## Ridin with biden (Nov 25, 2020)

T-Man 1066 said:


> RWB, can you pipe down? Men were talking...
> 
> Probably never touched a gun...


And you probably never touched a woman that wasn't birthed by your mother... whats your point?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Ridin with biden said:


> And you probably never touched a woman that wasn't birthed by your mother... whats your point?


Thats uncalled for shipmate.. 
Banning guns is not going to happen, yet we understand your right to believe it is valid. First amendment.
But , it wont happen. They cant buy back weapons. They can and will probably tax the crap out of them.

And, registering. People , for the most part, wont comply...Most people in this country are not on the internet, probably just read local paper if they have one. So, they wouldnt know anyways.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Thats uncalled for shipmate..
> Banning guns is not going to happen, yet we understand your right to believe it is valid. First amendment.
> But , it wont happen. They cant buy back weapons. They can and will probably tax the crap out of them.
> 
> And, registering. People , for the most part, wont comply...Most people in this country are not on the internet, probably just read local paper if they have one. So, they wouldnt know anyways.


Cuomo tried registration and banning in NY. It didn't work very well. https://safeact.ny.gov/resources-gun-owners

https://www.forbes.com/sites/frankm...gister-their-assault-weapons/?sh=35012477702f


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Ridin with biden said:


> I didn't read any of this thread but wanted to say I totes agree with a 100% ban on all guns! People don't own their own fire trucks, they depend on the fire department! They should also do the same with the police department, let them do their jobs and protect us from danger, just like the firemen do!


I totally agree!! it's not like they let you buy or use fire extinguishers or use your own water to put it out! and those automatic assault sprinkler systems should only be used by the military firefighters.

as for letting the police do their jobs and handle it!! I am glad you back the blue!! I pegged you for one of those BLM/ANTIFA lefties that want to defund the police...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ridin with biden said:


> I didn't read any of this thread but wanted to say I totes agree with a 100% ban on all guns! People don't own their own fire trucks, they depend on the fire department! They should also do the same with the police department, let them do their jobs and protect us from danger, just like the firemen do!


Remember that if you are ever assaulted, robbed or beaten. When seconds count, the police are only minutes away.

But, then on second thought, once y'all get the police defunded it won't matter because there will be no more criminals. Never mind, you'll be fine. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

keith9365 said:


> Anybody else hearing that Biden's plan is to ban "assault" weapons, place all firearms under NFA status requiring registration and a tax stamp ($200) for each gun and EVERY magazine over 10 rounds?..


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Ridin with biden said:


> ..I totes agree with a 100% ban on all guns!..


Pity, otherwise you could become a preacher and help criminals on their spiritual path to salvation..
As a great prophet once said-

_*"You like Jesus? You're gonna meet him"*_


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

TexDanm said:


> Piratesailor said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure there will be a portion of the gun owning population that will comply but the vast vast majority won't.
> ...


Well said, by both members, America is headed down a dangerous road.

And the punks that think they cannot be touched, well I think they can be.

God sits above and laughs, at the silly little toads, that rage and foment. And I mean The Deep State, BLM, etc.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ridin with biden said:


> T-Man 1066 said:
> 
> 
> > RWB, can you pipe down? Men were talking...
> ...


Biden, 
Have you ever touched a woman at all? And yes you can count your sister, and cousins.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What firearms. This box is 3 layers deep. They are already gone to the depths of the lake never to be taken away. I have seen the light master Biden/Harris comply I will . At least until I don't. Kick the door in here you aint getting much . No I will not comply and any man with a brain will not.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Ridin with biden said:


> And you probably never touched a woman that wasn't birthed by your mother... whats your point?





Ridin with biden said:


> I bet your sister is very unsatisfied sexually cause I can tell you are all balls!!





Ridin with biden said:


> But you will still be here, telling your toothless sister how cool you are here after you just gave her 23 seconds of the most unsatisfying sex ever with your dirty unwashed hillbilly dick!
> Hahahaha


Short memory? Which one is it?

Good grief, my son had more maturity than you have shown when he was about 5.

Did you get any deer, turkey, pheasant, or at least a couple squirrels yet? Crap, my bad, no guns in your world. Still got bow, traps, and snares. Or are these evil as well? Just wonderin.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

My brother and I discussed this topic. 

He also will not comply but if they come for his guns, he’ll give them “some”.  His thinking is not to die but to live to fight on in a guerrilla movement. Guns will always be available. He lives in a communist state where they have gun registers (Massachusetts). 

I live in a fee state. 

Time will tell.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Just hand them some random lowers.. It is the gun, yes? Ci? 
Only ones I am worried about are the ATF ones I have registered..
As far as the rest, they were sold....


----------

